

Ask HN: How did you overcome your limiting beliefs? - rblion

All great people overcome their limiting beliefs on the way to becoming extraordinary. I notice this in just about every biography I read or biopic I watch.<p>So my question is, how did you overcome your limiting beliefs ? I have made a lot of progress in the last few years but still not where I want to be in life.<p>Thanks for any feedback.
======
Tonysr
Check out claudesteiner.com.

Theory, history, and examples are here.

Website is older but the concepts and items you are requesting are free there.

Good researching ... well phrased and well formed question. Beliefs are at the
core and their formation and motivation are key considerations. Change
requires becoming aware of which beliefs are required to achieve your life's
goals, plus a system of correcting them as they are discovered. Emotion is
part of the difficulty since we are basically emotional beings, with a
recently added rational cortex. So being able to become emotionally literate
is a requirement of solving these kinds of issues in our childhood
programming.

